# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  quick translation "welcome home"

## russky_lrnr

Hi there,
My boyfriend is returning back home fom being in Russia and I would like to make him a sign saying "welcome home"... 
what is the translation both using the english and russian alphabets. 
thank you!

----------


## puer

Добро пожаловать домой
Dobro pojalovat domoi

----------


## Оля

> what is the translation both using the english and russian alphabets.

 Russian language uses the russian alphabet only. If you want do write a russian sentence with english alphabet, it is a _transcription_ (which doesn't reproduce a pronunciation), but not a translation.

----------


## Mikhail_S

> Hi there,
> My boyfriend is returning back home fom being in Russia and I would like to make him a sign saying "welcome home"... 
> what is the translation both using the english and russian alphabets. 
> thank you!

 S vozvrascheniem domoy - C возвращением домой

----------


## Wowik

"Явился, не запылился!"  ::

----------


## Mikhail_S

> Явился, не запылился

 ну вот... приперся.  *russky_lrnr*
!!!Warning!!!
Don't use last two expressions!  ::

----------


## Wowik

> !!!Warning!!!
> Don't use last two expressions!

 Only the last one!   ::

----------


## Оля

Можно еще:
Где ты шлялся???   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Можно еще:
> Где ты шлялся???

 "Где тебя носило?"

----------


## Mikhail_S

ты где был?

----------


## Оля

Куда зарплату девал?

----------


## BappaBa

> "Явился, не запылился!"

 "Явился, нехороший человек" (с) Джентельмены удачи =)

----------


## TATY

[quote=Оля] 

> what is the translation both using the english and russian alphabets.

 Russian language uses the russian alphabet only. If you want do write a russian sentence with english alphabet, it is a _transcription_ (which doesn't reproduce a pronunciation), but not a translation.[/quote:3lgckwzc] 
Actually Olya, you mean a _transliteration_. 
Transcription *does* reproduce pronunciation. 
Moskva - transliteration.
Ma-skvah - transcription.

----------


## Оля

[quote=TATY] 

> Originally Posted by "russky_lrnr":2erilvfp  what is the translation both using the english and russian alphabets.   Russian language uses the russian alphabet only. If you want do write a russian sentence with english alphabet, it is a _transcription_ (which doesn't reproduce a pronunciation), but not a translation.

 Actually Olya, you mean a _transliteration_. 
Transcription *does* reproduce pronunciation. 
Moskva - transliteration.
Ma-skvah - transcription.[/quote:2erilvfp]
Ok, a transliteration.   ::  
Actually I meant a transliteration... or a transcription..., I just wanted to say that something in English letters _is not_ a _translation_ into Russian.

----------


## TATY

C возвращением домой 
To pronounce: 
[i]svaz-vrah-shy

----------


## Wowik

[quote=TATY]
[i]svaz-vrah-shy

----------

